# Auber's FRA DIAVOLO



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Video of Opera Roma performance:
http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/o...-diavolo-au-theatre-de-l-opera-de-rome-263949


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Hoping to see this production in Palermo in March. Perfect research!


----------

